

Ask HN: Would you pay for g apps that were privacy oriented? - gaigepr

A coworker and I have been brainstorming some ideas for projects we would like to create or contribute to. One of our favorite ideas was to create a suite of apps combining things like dropbox, lastfm, google docs&#x2F;calendar&#x2F;etc. into one place with a twist. Have all of them be privacy oriented. Our biggest example so far is all files synced would be encrypted client side before sending and only unencrypted by the client. My questions are:
1: Would you pay for this? (Yes, no, maybe) and why or why not?
2: If you if you have any ideas or suggestions would you share them?
======
mercnet
Right now I pay for LastPass. However, I am having trouble deciding if I
should renew. They published a blog article saying that they would fight any
backdoor requests, but so did majority of the companies that Snowden revealed.
The only way I would consider paying for your service is if it was open
sourced. Some people do not want to be bothered to roll out their setup and
would instead pay for an open sourced service.

~~~
gaigepr
That what I would personally prefer to do. Open source it and offer it as a
service for those that wouldn't want or couldn't set up their own instance.

------
phantom_oracle
You could use the open source model for your product (as the people answering
are explaining).

Basically, leave all the code open to the world and have a hosted solution
which people can pay for.

If you're looking for someone to join you guys or refine the idea, I would be
keen to work with you (hopefully you are American and have access to the US
market - otherwise the idea won't really take of).

~~~
gaigepr
I am becoming more and more infatuated with this particular idea. I know a lot
of people will want to host their own thing (I personally would) but more
people wouldn't want or wouldn't even know how.

Right now I am definitely welcoming of help and suggestions. Until I have a
little more time to take this out of the theoretical I also made a post (with
a little more of a response) on reddit you can check out:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/1wb9hq/thoughts...](http://www.reddit.com/r/SideProject/comments/1wb9hq/thoughts_a_suite_of_google_style_apps_with_a/)

Once I really get to start working I'll try and remember to contact you!

~~~
phantom_oracle
Even if you forget, all the best with your idea :)

------
diminoten
I wouldn't pay for it, because if I were actually looking for something like
that, I'd _require_ it to be open sourced, and I'd have to be the one building
it.

------
mattl
We already have a privacy orientated lastfm called GNU FM. Its been in dev
since 09 and has a couple hundred thousand users at www.libre.fm

